# CustomCoupe68s Builds



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

ok..im starting mine, why not?

this 58 Drop top is a current build in process...its a satin kobalt blue pearl on Gold D's and Vogues...more pics coming soon of other builds..









































more pics soon!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

more pics soon! hope you enjoy


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

heres one of my favorite dioramas....not sure who built this..but its awesome..











more pics soon!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

where did u get the up top for the 58?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

out of the 59 impala kit


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

which one? thanx


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

if i told ya, id have to kill ya, LOL jk....it was ither the 59 REVELL or MONOGRAM LOWRIDER kit...the one that came with allthe accessories and decals...probley about 10 years ago


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

no problem bro


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

really nice builds homie where you get that burberry fabric from i been looking for some. and you got anymore lifted or "donk" builds? and welcome to layitlow homie.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

nice job homie


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Some nice builds homie is that 58 die cast??


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice stuff Bro! keep up the good work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jul 9 2008, 10:57 AM~11045808
> *Some nice builds homie is that 58 die cast??
> *



nope its the new Revell Lowrider 2 'n'1, thanks for looking!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 9 2008, 10:48 AM~11045734
> *really nice builds homie where you get that burberry fabric from i been looking for some. and you got anymore lifted or "donk" builds? and welcome to layitlow homie.
> *



thanks bro...the burberry fabric was printed off and applied just like you would a mural...as for donk builds thats all i have that are currently put together, im working on the 58 currently (a cholo) but i also have another 76 caprice waitin on me....any idea where i can find a resin cast 71 or 73 impala caprice? Also...friday im going to place an order from Betocustoms for the 68 Caprice, and im going to covert it over to an Impala to make a Replica of my 1:1 Impala. check out the signature for restoration pics/videos...thanks for stoppin by, be sure to check back, more updates coming sooon


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Very nice rides bro :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn nice stuff in this topic!!!!! keep it up and welcome to layitlow


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looking good and nice variety


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

welcom homie


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey, just curious as to where you got the big ass rims from? and what scale rims are those to make them look that big on a 1/24 scale car?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 10 2008, 11:34 PM~11061232
> *Hey, just curious as to where you got the big ass rims from? and what scale rims are those to make them look that big on a 1/24 scale car?
> *



actualy its a 1/25 and i think the rims are from jada,wich one idk,but i would like a set of them tis rims myself :biggrin: holla fam


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Here is a link to a video on youtube that I saw. This thang was dope as fuck. Crazy, but dope. Makes me wanna build one like this with 40 inches.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=F_VImPZTI7I&feature=related


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

what up fam. ...the TIS rims i have came from a couple TIS diecast that i bought from Walmart about a year ago...They came on an Escalade that was 1/25 Scale. the other rims ive purchased also come from Diecast made by jada...they seem to have the best looking/scale rims..im in the works on a matching 1968 impala like my 1:1 scale 68 impala, also i have another 76 caprice in the mail on the way..i have a set of rims that i purchased offline, they came in a box of 6 different sets w/ tires for about 11 bucks...if interested ill give ya tha site/link....thanks for looking, happy modeling


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

yea bro, send me the link


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE BUILDS AND WELCOME HOMIE. :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

welcome :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks homie!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 11 2008, 03:57 PM~11065910
> *what up fam. ...the TIS rims i have came from a couple TIS diecast that i bought from Walmart about a year ago...They came on an Escalade that was 1/25 Scale. the other rims ive purchased also come from Diecast made by jada...they seem to have the best looking/scale rims..im in the works on a matching 1968 impala like my 1:1 scale 68 impala, also i have another 76 caprice in the mail on the way..i have a set of rims that i purchased offline, they came in a box of 6 different sets w/ tires for about 11 bucks...if interested ill give ya tha site/link....thanks for looking, happy modeling
> *


LOOKIN GOOD
SAY BRO SEND ME THE LINK :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i see u have 24s for ur car now? they look goooooood


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

post the link of the wheel hookup u got...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 18 2008, 03:46 AM~11118557
> *post the link of the wheel hookup u got...
> *



my bad, i finally found the link, i had to do some hunting...but here are a couple links for some chrome rims, also spinners available...they come in a box of 6 SETS with tire and metal axles and BIG brake rotors....enjoy!


Chrome Wheels:
http://www.collectablediecast.com/index.as...ROD&ProdID=1330
http://www.collectablediecast.com/index.as...ROD&ProdID=1303

BLACK WHEELS:
http://www.collectablediecast.com/index.as...ROD&ProdID=3888

spinners:
http://www.collectablediecast.com/index.as...ROD&ProdID=1332


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

daaaaamn :0 all that for 10


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 10 2008, 11:08 PM~11061512
> *Here is a link to a video on youtube that I saw. This thang was dope as fuck. Crazy, but dope. Makes me wanna build one like this with 40 inches.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=F_VImPZTI7I&feature=related
> *


from the great ol' state of texas....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 18 2008, 10:08 AM~11120256
> *my bad, i finally found the link, i had to do some hunting...but here are a couple links for some chrome rims, also spinners available...they come in a box of 6 SETS with tire and metal axles and BIG brake rotors....enjoy!
> Chrome Wheels:
> http://www.collectablediecast.com/index.as...ROD&ProdID=1330
> ...


Great hookup. I thought i was the only one who used that place........








Thats where i got these. :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah thats a great site! especially for diecast, i dont build diecast but i respect the builds! thanks for looking man, i saw your other pics of the benz, looks great! thanks for looking


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

NEWS JUST IN....i just received my Resin 68 Impala from BETO...and its Fabulous.....AWESOME QUALITY....anybody whos looking for one...BETO IS THE MAN...


anyways,

i will be building this 68 to match my REAL 1:1 68 impala...update pics coming ASAP..stay tuned


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

alright, so im workin on tha Pala...i got the doors open and the hood open...contemplating on opening the trunk or not...more pics coming soon


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I think an opening trunk would be great on that. You could showcase one hell of a subwoofer setup.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey BTW, I see you found those 3 spoke rims you wuz lookin for.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 22 2008, 06:44 PM~11152862
> *Hey BTW, I see you found those 3 spoke rims you wuz lookin for.
> *




fasho, i got 2 15s in my real impala, so if i open the trunk, ill do a setup similar to what i have, im trying to make it as close as possible to mine.......about the blades, yeah the ones i purchased are kinda smaller then what i was wanting...but they are the closest looking rim so i think im gonna go with hit. if anything i guess they are more scale? haha, thanks for peepin, holla at me!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i like the '34 rod! you build all over the board it looks like. i like the rods you have , keep buildin' them!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah i like variety, i try not to get stuck in to a style or category because then i get redundant


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

ok so here are a couple updates
body cut up and primed with sandible primer..

























AND JUST BECAUSE WERE ON LAY IT LOW...ILL PUT SOME GOLD D'S ON IT FOR YA..

















THE BLADES THAT I ORDERED WERE KINDA SMALL...SO IM IN THE PROCESS OF MAKING SOME BLADES...HERES HOW I STARTED..


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 22 2008, 08:30 PM~11153887
> *ok so here are a couple updates
> body cut up and primed with sandible primer..
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
lookin good bro


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

THATS TAPE..and then i put superglue on the tap so it will harden into shape...when that dries i will sand it down smooth, and then i will be applying Baremetalfoil over that to give them shine...stay tuned for more updates. THANKS FOR LOOKING! HAPPY BUILDING


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 22 2008, 08:32 PM~11153904
> *THATS TAPE..and then i put superglue on the tap so it will harden into shape...when that dries i will sand it down smooth, and then i will be applying Baremetalfoil over that to give them shine...stay tuned for more updates. THANKS FOR LOOKING! HAPPY BUILDING
> *


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn bro, I would never have thought to do something like that. Those rims are gonna be dope when they are done.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks man, ive never tried to make any or anything, so we'll see !! thanks for looking man


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

im at work right now...dont get off till 7pm. when i get off, im headin to the house to get the doors hinged and pics coming soon!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice concept on the wheels hope they work out for you


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 23 2008, 09:31 AM~11157627
> *nice concept on the wheels hope they work out for you
> *


thanks man, yeah im workin on it, i need to sand them smooth and thro some BMF over em


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 23 2008, 12:04 PM~11158707
> *thanks man, yeah im workin on it, i need to sand them smooth and thro some BMF over em
> *


 :nono: i think the chrome tape will look much better. a homie of mine did some blades to. ill get you a pic before the morning


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 23 2008, 05:07 PM~11161523
> *:nono:  i think the chrome tape will look much better. a homie of mine did some blades to.  ill get you a pic before the morning
> *




sweet, thanks for the lookout, definatly keep me posted!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 23 2008, 05:35 PM~11161740
> *sweet, thanks for the lookout, definatly keep me posted!
> *


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

any pics?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=342872&hl=


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

DAMN...THATD BE PERFECT....any more pics? where do i get it?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

i started making blades a different way...i used some plastic styrene..


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 23 2008, 08:24 PM~11163249
> *DAMN...THATD BE PERFECT....any more pics? where do i get it?
> *


ill ask him. he lives a couple min. from me :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

nice 68 homie, hey where did you get those rims that your using for the blades?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

heres my 68... took it back to the farm, when i bought the caddy drop top


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Jul 24 2008, 01:41 AM~11165805
> *nice 68 homie, hey where did you get those rims that your using for the blades?
> *




i got those in a set of 6 different styles in one box.....from collectiblediecast.com the box is only 10 bucks!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

alright family.... a couple updates on the 68...friday was payday so that means i was able to buy some goodies..
bare metal foil ulta bright chrome, coolant hose, distributor set, the new Competition Motor Parts, Testers Blue with metal Flake and Clear









heres how i made the latest set of blades..if anybody has another way to offer, feel free to drop a line!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

this was a resin, so i had to hindge the Trunk, Doors, and Hood..


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

lookin good homie!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks for lookin homie!! i PROMISE ill get better pics with the Digi!!! its just my Razr is so much handier! lol


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

oh, PS. i havnt even sprayed clear yet!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 26 2008, 11:18 AM~11183675
> *oh, PS.    i havnt even sprayed clear yet!
> *


 :0 really damn it look good already


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks homie, more pics coming soon


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jul 26 2008, 10:11 AM~11183963
> *:0 really damn it look good already
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 26 2008, 11:53 AM~11184177
> *X2 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




MY BOI P!!!! whats good mane!!!! thanks for checkin it out!!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Lookin good so far homie. Real creative on the rims.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks homie!! yeah, i still have some tweaking to do with em. but thats about as good as its gonna get....i wish somebody made real replicas...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

ok, i met a friend on the eastcoastryders forum whos making a pretty good lookin Blade...im tryin to see if he wants to sale or not..heres a picture


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Custom wheels.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

68 LOOKIN GOOD.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 27 2008, 10:05 AM~11189136
> *68 LOOKIN GOOD.
> *




thanks homie...more updates coming soon....im waiting on the DONOR kit to get to me so i can start more work on it..kinda on hold until then..im STILL waiting on some HELP for some Custom Blades...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

heres a link to a thread where somebody made some..if anybody has any ideas or help...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=342872&st=0


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

ok, so here are a couple DIGITAL pictures i have been holding out on...

68 impala of mine









































58impala...kinda rough..


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

my workspace..









here are a couple diff sets of wheels i have..


























here are some of the things i have worked on in the past...might consider trading or selling some...just let me know..

























































64 impala OLD








70 impala








JUNK 76


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

diecast:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

EXTRA BUMPERS/GRILLES


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

DUB BELLAGIOS??

want to trade????pm me if you do.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 28 2008, 03:08 AM~11194617
> *
> 
> 
> ...





yeah those are mini bellagios...i cant get rid of em, but for the price id sale them for i recommend getting the Streetmachine 37 or 39 chevy Sedan Delivery Kit...thats where i got em..


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 28 2008, 03:08 AM~11194617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i asked the same thing :cheesy:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

How much for these or possible trade?




























PM me bro


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

couple updates with the foil/body work..


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

looks good you doin a replica


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 28 2008, 11:26 AM~11196458
> *looks good you doin a replica
> *



yep!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

still waiting on my Donor kit to come in... i ordered the 67 chevy impala from ModelRoundup.com, so for the moment just gettin the body lookin right...


















yeah this kit didnt come with chrome bumpers...anybody have any i can buy from you? this foil just doesnt do it...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

keep the last set of rims on it


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

those gold bumpers are from a 70?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 29 2008, 10:01 AM~11205111
> *those gold bumpers are from a 70?
> *



na i believe those are from a 65 or 66. i have two sets of bumpers for a 70 if your interested..


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

got a couple new items today..

some Carpet Flock and some Low Low wheels n tires..









I bought this kit from my hobby shop, and i was really suprised with all the Detail the Kit had to offer..i mean its COMPLETELY chrome engine blocks and you have to build the cams, pistons, and vavles! It also comes with a HUGE ALLISON engine ALL CHROME..the kit also comes with an old school hotrod body with some cool features I DEFINATLY RECOMEND THIS KIT TO ANY PART COLLECTOR or DETAIL enthusiast!!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:thumbsup: comin out good.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks homie


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

you should get some chrome tape to make tha rims look more real.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 29 2008, 05:29 PM~11209106
> *you should get some chrome tape to make tha rims look more real.
> *



where can i find it


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

get it at home depo and loes


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

hmm...im still workin on them to give them more dimension...pics will be posted soon


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

ok here is an update on my blades...i used a paperclip and cut little peices and glued them to the center of the blade. Then, i used Body filler to fill in the BARS, and once that dried, i then sanded the SHAPE into the blade giving them more Dimension...let me know if they look better or any tips!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

im not sure if i want to try the chrome tape or not, after putting the CREASE in the blades, it doesnt look half bad


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Send them out to get chromed, will look much better...like the idea though.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 30 2008, 10:10 AM~11214488
> *Send them out to get chromed, will look much better...like the idea though.
> *



i was thinking about that, but ive never done that before? do you know about how much it would cost and the turn around time, or if theres a reliable place?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

turnaround is gonna be like a month! should be pretty cheap for the rims


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

nice work on the rims. never thought of doing it like you did . BAD ASS. and the car. got more pics of the on the car ?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 30 2008, 10:41 AM~11214718
> *nice work on the rims. never thought of doing it like you did . BAD ASS. and the car. got more pics of the on the car ?
> *




sup homie! yeah nobody makes blades!!! i dont know why! the Blade was "Rim of the year 2007"...but yeah, that was the best way i could make some and yes, i will have more pics up tonight, im at work right now havnt been able to upload the pics!! thanks for looking man and keep in touch i update frequently!!!

happy modeling!

ryan


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 30 2008, 10:33 AM~11214658
> *turnaround is gonna be like a month! should be pretty cheap for the rims
> *



hhmm.....id PREFER them to be CHrome dipped (much better finish) but that is a while..anybody have any good/bad experience with sending them for chrome?


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Wheels are looking real good


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jul 30 2008, 10:47 AM~11214766
> *Wheels are looking real good
> *


thanks bro!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jul 30 2008, 10:47 AM~11214766
> *Wheels are looking real good
> *




ill get back with you on that PM too..


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

here are some update pics for my blades. keep in mind i only have one so far..im working on the others! 







































also, in the past i have built 2 76 Caprices, to later just take them a part or rebuild them...well i got to the point with them that i messed them up pretty bad..i cut the roof off of one attempting to make a covertible, after doing the cut, i see how badly out of shape the body would look without major work, so i set it aside, THE OTHER model i had cut all the doors and trunk open on the previous build, and through the years, salvaged parts off left and right and eventually just had the body left (no doors or trunk lid, no interior, no motor)....after looking at lay it low and seeing how the Low Low life loves the impalas and Caprices (just as much as donks : ) ) i decided i wanted to build another...well my local hobby shop cant order them anymore from their supplier, so maybe the AMT caprices are getting hard to find? well i decided to put those two together to build me another...here are some pics..


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

before:










After:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:0 :0 nice repair


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jul 30 2008, 02:26 PM~11216399
> *:0  :0 nice repair
> *




thanks homie


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 30 2008, 12:04 PM~11215338
> *ill get back with you on that PM too..
> *


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

what do ya think?


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

man! those wheels looks much better than before !


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jul 31 2008, 12:48 PM~11225151
> *man! those wheels looks much better than before !
> *



thanks homie!, yeah by putting the Crease in the blade, it gives it more dimension which create a more realtistic look, i just wish i could get the finish as good as im wanting, but thanks for looking!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

what do you think of spraying those blades in the midle... paint it with shiny black than throw "ALCLAD" over it, this looks like its chromed !

But you need a airgun for ALCLAD...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jul 31 2008, 12:52 PM~11225188
> *what do you think of spraying those blades in the midle... paint it with shiny black than throw "ALCLAD" over it, this looks like its chromed !
> 
> But you need a airgun for ALCLAD...
> *



hmm...ive never heard of that, whats ALCLAD


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

alclad is a metallic paint that you spray over high closs black paint

the metall parts in it will looks like its real chromed

ALCLAD HOMEPAGE


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jul 31 2008, 12:57 PM~11225238
> *alclad is a metallic paint that you spray over high closs black paint
> 
> the metall parts in it will looks like its real chromed
> ...




wow thats pretty cool man. ive never seen anything like that before


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

year, i never test it, but i heard this is finest stuff !


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

ok so i got my 67 impala in to finish my 68 replica....and wow this kit is very detailed for the price..i am so impressed im going to hold off on the 68 and work in the 67....ill get some pics up in a few minutes fellas..


TGIF!!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

ight yall...a couple updates on the 67..i got the doors opened, trunk opened, WORKING SUNROOF, and tilt front cap..ill have more pictures to update with whenever i get home from work..


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

<embed src="http://video.cardomain.com/mediaplayer.swf?file=http%3a%2f%2fvideo.cardomain.com%2fadplaylist.aspx%3fembeded%3dtrue%26key%3d95FFC77352D7CD4F&callback=http://video.cardomain.com/adplaylistcallback.aspx&backcolor=0xffffff&frontcolor=0x1c549d&lightcolor=0x1c549d&screencolor=0x000000&logolink=http://video.cardomain.com/" width="430" height="354"></embed>


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

heres a link to a video of my model in the works..


http://video.cardomain.com/clip.aspx?key=95FFC77352D7CD4F


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

let me know what yall think!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 2 2008, 01:37 PM~11241661
> *let me know what yall think!
> *



I like what i see


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Alright Lay it low Fam..i have an update on the 67....its looking killa, no problems or anything...this is the first Low Low ive built in about 8 years, i been on the DONK scene eversince its been goin......SO I FIGURED I WOULD GIVE BACK TO THE COMMUNITY! :cheesy: :cheesy: 


FIRST HERES JUST A QUICK GLANCE AT THE BODY...











SUNROOF:
WHICH IS FUNCTIONAL!!!


























NOW TIME TO POP IT LIKE SOME PRINGLES..


1...








2..








3..








4..











































HOWS IT LOOKING HOMIES?!?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:thumbsup: lovein it homie.. whered u get the sunroof idea?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 3 2008, 09:29 AM~11246196
> *:thumbsup: lovein it homie.. whered u get the sunroof idea?
> *



THANKS BRO!! i came up with it in my head.....i wanted to do soemthing different to the roof w/o cutting it off or anything...and i wanted a sunroof, but i wanted it kinda realistic..like maybe it will rain..??!!? CLOSE THE SUNROOF!!!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

this build is going by the name

PROBLEM CHILD


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 3 2008, 08:28 AM~11246187
> *Alright Lay it low Fam..i have an update on the 67....its looking killa, no problems or anything...this is the first Low Low ive built in about 8 years, i been on the DONK scene eversince its been goin......SO I FIGURED I WOULD GIVE BACK TO THE COMMUNITY!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> FIRST HERES JUST A QUICK GLANCE AT THE BODY...
> 
> ...


These radical ones are fun, but always hard to finish cause you keep adding to it...Here is one that I pulled out again to hopefully finish...


































Sorry to hor up your topic...but we have a lot of the same ideas....Keep us posted on this one, I always like to see these come together... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 3 2008, 10:34 AM~11246214
> *THANKS BRO!! i came up with it in my head.....i wanted to do soemthing different to the roof w/o cutting it off or anything...and i wanted a sunroof, but i wanted it kinda realistic..like maybe it will rain..??!!? CLOSE THE SUNROOF!!!!
> *


wow.. looks like 3 ppl did the same kind of design.. u, me and project59!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks fam. post some pics! i dont mind!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

DANG BRO THATS TIGHT .
i remember seeing the outher cars too. keep it coming.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks homie. more work comin soon


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

any body have any Billet parts to trade?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

mando[masterpieces]makes his own... maybe you could ask him to make u some?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 4 2008, 12:02 PM~11254634
> *mando[masterpieces]makes his own... maybe you could ask him to make u some?
> *




hmm.. i dont see updates from him too often, id hate to bother him....im lookin specifically for billet steering wheels..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

o. detail master then....theyve got some.... and i believe scaledreams.com also has them if im not mistakin


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 4 2008, 12:38 PM~11254967
> *o. detail master then....theyve got some.... and i believe scaledreams.com also has them if im not mistakin
> *


awesome thanks for lookin out!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 3 2008, 10:28 AM~11246454
> *These radical ones are fun, but always hard to finish cause you keep adding to it...Here is one that I pulled out again to hopefully finish...
> 
> 
> ...





this looks awesome! keep me updated!!!!!!!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

bump


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

got anything new done ?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 5 2008, 05:03 PM~11267561
> *got anything new done ?
> *




yep! here are the pics!
what i did was fitted the Floor to the frame so i could fit the body to the floor...(if that makes any sense lol), Another thing, was, i sanded the body down, primed it with BLACK sandable primer, sanded it down again, and i applied "HOK BASE COAT GRAY" just to seal it all in.... i will probley be sanding it down one more time with fine sandpaper...i might not....I will be choosing my color this weekend when i get paid...

also , one thing i updated was the Sunroof, i cut out a piece for the glass...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lookin good homie,but yea you should sand it down one more time so it will be smoother....what rims you goin with.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Aug 5 2008, 07:40 PM~11269058
> *lookin good homie,but yea you should sand it down one more time so it will be smoother....what rims you goin with.
> *




thanks dog...im goin with those wires that are on there...depending on the color i spray it, i might color match the Spokes or Lips


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

looking damn good bro. i use to have a set like that. good job i know itll come out clean are you going to fill in the hood ?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 5 2008, 08:13 PM~11269357
> *looking damn good bro. i use to have a set like that. good job i know itll come out clean are you going to fill in the hood ?
> *




na, i will be putting the chrome insert in the hood, thanks for looking!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

how do you think its looking, family? uffin: uffin: 


:thumbsup:

OR

:thumbsdown:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 5 2008, 08:13 PM~11269357
> *looking damn good bro. i use to have a set like that. good job i know itll come out clean are you going to fill in the hood ?
> *




that would look pretty dope though..


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 6 2008, 07:10 PM~11278993
> *how do you think its looking, family?  uffin:  uffin:
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 6 2008, 08:12 PM~11279015
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




PANCHO!!!!! WHATS GOOD HOMIE!!!! whatcha been up 2? thanks for tha props!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice you got a ton of mods homie looks good


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Aug 6 2008, 09:36 PM~11279888
> *Nice  you got a ton of mods homie looks good
> *





thanks homie!!! yeah im still workin on her, i ll get some paint tomorrow for the body since i get paid!! any ideas or suggestions welcome!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

OK OK..

HERES A LIL SNEAK PEEK OF THE BASE COLOR....LOOKIN SMOOOOOOTH! YOU GOTTA LOVE THAT SHAVED LOOK...




























I GOT SOME MORE SUPRISES COMING FOR YA! JUST AS SOON AS THAT BASE COLOR DRIES, ITS GONE BE ON AND POPPIN YA HEARDD!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

The car looks good, but it doesn't look like you did any door jambs and you're already painting? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 8 2008, 07:40 PM~11297290
> *The car looks good, but it doesn't look like you did any door jambs and you're already painting?  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *




thanks homie. as far as the "jams" i shouldnt have to build any, the way i have it set up. my door panels should hide everything to give it a nice clean look. The interior will be a nice Mild Look, nothing too over the top or anything. stay tuned for more pics!!!

here are a couple more


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

I LIKE IT :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 8 2008, 07:50 PM~11297351
> *I LIKE IT  :thumbsup:
> *




thanks homie!!! just wait, LOTS more to come!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn homie,lookin clean.looks realy smooth :0 :0


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

That turning out great bro


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Aug 9 2008, 11:50 AM~11300778
> *That turning out great bro
> *




THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

yall like?!


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 10 2008, 06:17 AM~11305287
> *yall like?!
> *



i like !

paint looks good man! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 10 2008, 09:24 AM~11305532
> *i like !
> 
> paint looks good man! :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *




thanks homie!


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

cant wait to see it done!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 10 2008, 09:43 AM~11305636
> *cant wait to see it done!
> *



haha yeah, its going to have Very Nice Detail!!!! i am waiting the arrival of the 67 DETAIL set just to add to the detail in this one










keep in mind, it will havethe working sunroof, tilt front cap!!! ill update with more pics ASAP!!(whenver i get off work!)


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

has anybody ever used the 67 detail before?
Id like to see how that Grille looks?

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 10 2008, 01:06 PM~11306569
> *has anybody ever used the 67 detail before?
> Id like to see how that Grille looks?
> 
> ...


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

I used that detail kit but did not use the grille. I use the plastic grille and blackwashed it.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Aug 10 2008, 05:07 PM~11307843
> *I used that detail kit but did not use the grille.  I use the plastic grille and blackwashed it.
> *




yeah thats what i was thinking about doing...i wonder if anybodys used the grille? it looks pretty sweet. do you have any pics from your 67 build?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Aug 10 2008, 05:20 PM~11307923
> *
> 
> 
> ...




hell ya dog!!! that grille looks killa! nice detail man


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Aug 10 2008, 07:20 PM~11307923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thought lowriders wernt your thing bro? this looks clean as hell man.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 10 2008, 07:47 PM~11308113
> *thought lowriders wernt your thing bro? this looks clean as hell man.
> *



Not the old school stuff. But the new style with the trucks and bags is. but i like to build most everything that i would consider driving. That was my first "Lowrider" type model. I'm working on a Training day monte right now. Check my build thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

yea that is right. your lowriders are clean,cant wait to see that monte.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 10 2008, 07:56 PM~11308192
> *yea that is right. your lowriders are clean,cant wait to see that monte.
> *


Thanks.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 10 2008, 01:17 PM~11307899
> *yeah thats what i was thinking about doing...i wonder if anybodys used the grille? it looks pretty sweet. do you have any pics from your 67 build?
> *


one of the homies used it...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=387218&st=160


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 10 2008, 08:43 AM~11305636
> *cant wait to see it done!
> *



:0 :0 X2


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 10 2008, 06:02 PM~11308236
> *one of the homies used it...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=387218&st=160
> *




Wow..nice wagon! I'm definatly goin with the grille!!! Thanks for lookin out homie


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 10 2008, 08:54 PM~11309075
> *:0  :0  X2
> *


x3 !!!!!!!
looks clean as hell man !!!!!!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Aug 10 2008, 08:23 PM~11309310
> *x3 !!!!!!!
> looks clean as hell man !!!!!!!
> *





Thanks boss. Ill have more pics soon. I'm workin on sum stuff rite now!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

batterys replaced in the camera! pics coming tonight!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

alright family, i got a couple pics of the paint, i still havnt put clear coat or wet sand yet, just paint right now..im building the motor and interior right now and still waiting on my detail kit to come in....while your here, check out some pics!!


































I GOT THAT PINSTRIPE AND TWO TONE GOIN ALL THE WAY THRU!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

thats coming out real clean, i like the line you ran for the paint.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 11 2008, 07:46 PM~11318563
> *thats coming out real clean, i like the line you ran for the paint.
> *




thanks homie, i wanted to give it something custom with a clean look too, not over do it too much. the paint is Lime Gold, with Transparent Candy Grape over it (which looks more red under light) the white is pinstripe tape i got from my model shop. Thanks for stopping by! more pics soon


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

hay have you ever tride doing something with the gel pins they work great.
i gota thank wagonguy for telling me .


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 11 2008, 07:56 PM~11318685
> *hay have you ever tride doing something with the gel pins they work great.
> i gota thank wagonguy for telling me .
> *




ive never tried it but somebody told me they used them...i think it was on a silver cutlass...


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i have on my 61 impala


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 11 2008, 08:02 PM~11318757
> *i have on my 61 impala
> 
> 
> ...



hell ya homie!!! nice!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

67 LOOKIN GOOD. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Aug 12 2008, 08:06 AM~11322786
> *67 LOOKIN GOOD. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE.
> *




thanks bro!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 :0 NICE BRO


----------



## edd713 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 11 2008, 06:43 PM~11318534
> *alright family, i got a couple pics of the paint, i still havnt put clear coat or wet sand yet, just paint right now..im building the motor and interior right now and still waiting on my detail kit to come in....while your here, check out some pics!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Very nice work....


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Aug 12 2008, 04:50 PM~11326687
> * Very nice work....
> *




thank you sir!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

alright, for my carpet i bought this stuff from Hobby Lobby, and its supposed to be for carpeting, so i tried to use it and it doesnt work well at all, maybe im using it wrong? it looks like a lot of little cotton balls or something, im wondering if i should just use Kens Fuzzy Fur....is it better?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

HELP PLEASE?!?!   :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

post a pic homie i want to see this.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

I need carpet help. Will anybody lend a hand?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

whats the brand and name of the stuff you bought? post a pic if you can of it..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 16 2008, 04:05 AM~11358075
> *alright, for my carpet i bought this stuff from Hobby Lobby, and its supposed to be for carpeting, so i tried to use it and it doesnt work well at all, maybe im using it wrong? it looks like a lot of little cotton balls or something, im wondering if i should just use  Kens Fuzzy Fur....is it better?
> *



sometimes flocking clumps up.... use a sifter to apply it....


----------



## 49NRS SF (May 26, 2008)

Love the 49ers Kolors :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 49NRS SF_@Aug 16 2008, 10:31 PM~11362773
> *Love the 49ers Kolors :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Sold :biggrin:


----------



## 49NRS SF (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 16 2008, 10:33 PM~11362787
> *Sold :biggrin:
> *


NO NOT THIS TIME :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks bro. i received my Detail Masters kit for the 67 and i started working on it yesterday, ill get some pics up.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

HURRY!!!!!!


hno: hno: hno:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 17 2008, 05:17 PM~11366249
> *HURRY!!!!!!
> hno: hno: hno:
> *




haha, aight bro, im workin til 7. so ill get some pics up tonight when im messin wit it.

oh and by tha way....

IF YOU BUILD A 67 IMPALA........YOU ****HAVE**** TO GET THE DETAIL KIT.....

THE ETCHED GRILL SPEAKS FOR ITSELF!. FLAWLESS DETAIL.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

nooooooooooooo not if ur rollin wit hideaways like me. then they wouldnt look right.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 17 2008, 05:29 PM~11366316
> *nooooooooooooo not if ur rollin wit hideaways like me. then they wouldnt look right.
> *




LEMMEE SEE!!!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=281022&st=1160


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

couple sneek peaks, sorry for the quality, its off my phone, i was too tired to snag the digi..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks good bro.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 NICE!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 18 2008, 09:50 AM~11371102
> *:0 :0 :0 NICE!
> *


THANKS HOMIE. im off on tuesdays, so ill get some good pics up.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

as far as my carpet problem i think the carpet was actual from Detail master, heres what it looked like in the tube. 










i think it sucks, but then again ive never flocked carpet this way. any help?


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

WHEN I USE FLOCKING I PAINT THE FLOOR WITH A CLOSE COLORTHEN ADD FLOCKING ONTOP OF WET PAINT.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 18 2008, 12:42 PM~11372395
> *WHEN I USE FLOCKING I PAINT THE FLOOR WITH A CLOSE COLORTHEN ADD FLOCKING ONTOP OF WET PAINT.
> *




ok, cool. ill try that


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 18 2008, 12:16 PM~11371704
> *as far as my carpet problem i think the carpet was actual from Detail master, heres what it looked like in the tube.
> 
> 
> ...


where in hobby lobby did u get that? i looked all day and never found it


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 18 2008, 01:48 PM~11372972
> *where in hobby lobby did u get that? i looked all day and never found it
> *




sup dog. at my store, its on the same isle as all the paints n stuff.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

for the carpet....
use a sifter to apply.. paint the floor as close of a match to the flocking as you can If your using the paint to hold the flocking paint small sections at a time apply the flocking gently press the flocking into the paint let dry.. then turn the interior upside down and get off the extra and repeat till completely done.. 
I dont use paint to hold the flocking.. I use craft glue.. they sell it at walmart it comes in a gold bottle.. its thick and really sticky.. i use an old brush to spread it on the floor than apply the same as above.. I prefer this methoid as the glue is water salable and if i dont like the results i can wash it off and go again.. It comes out of the bottle white and drys clear..


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 18 2008, 02:15 PM~11373238
> *for the carpet....
> use a sifter to apply.. paint the floor as close of a match to the flocking as you can If your using the paint to hold the flocking paint small sections at a time apply the flocking gently press the flocking into the paint let dry.. then turn the interior upside down and get off the extra and repeat till completely done..
> I dont use paint to hold the flocking.. I use craft glue.. they sell it at walmart it comes in a gold bottle.. its thick and really sticky.. i use an old brush to spread it on the floor than apply the same as above.. I prefer this methoid as the glue is water salable and if i dont like the results i can wash it off and go again.. It comes out of the bottle white and drys clear..
> *




sweet. imma have to try that. how much is the glue costing?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Last time i bought some it was like 3 bucks for a big bottle.. The stuff lasts forever


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

ok here are a couple update sneek peeks! i still have to assemble the engine and then just assemble the whole car, its coming to gether nicely. Detail Kit, Flocked, Windows, Foil, Candy, Spokes....cant go wrong..

THIS IS NOT FINISHED..THIS IS WORK IN PROGRESS..





























*CHECK THE KEYS AND KEYCHAIN!!*


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Lookin' good homie.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

that is looking sweet bro!!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 19 2008, 06:13 PM~11385926
> *that is looking sweet bro!!!
> *




THANKS PLAYAS


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

anybody have a little braided hose (radiator hose)they would be able to donate ?!?!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 20 2008, 11:00 AM~11392150
> *anybody have a little braided hose (radiator hose)they would be able to donate ?!?!
> *



You have junk speakers laying around ? 

They always come in handy for little detail like that ! Look in the area betwwen the hook up prongs and the voice coil's and you'll see that it looks just like braided hoses !


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 20 2008, 10:44 AM~11392452
> *You  have  junk  speakers  laying  around ?
> 
> They  always  come  in  handy  for  little  detail  like  that  !    Look in the  area  betwwen the  hook  up  prongs  and  the  voice  coil's  and  you'll  see  that  it  looks  just  like  braided  hoses !
> *




i do actually! thanks for lookin out bro imma have to get on the Hunt when i get off work!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 20 2008, 11:51 AM~11392530
> *i do actually! thanks for lookin out bro imma have to get on the Hunt when i get off work!
> *


Yup put that worthless shit to good use ! I keep my eye out for speakers on trash day ! All most all the cheap system burn out in a short time so you can snag a few here and there and chop that little wire out and make your self a stock pile of them ! Remember the diffent size seapkers will have either larger or smaller wires so you can detail the piss out of the engine bay ! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thats crazy! i never thought of that! good tip mini.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

any ideas on where to find a Real Braded hose (something a little more thick for the radiator hose?)


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

Scaledreams has a couple different sizes.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Aug 21 2008, 01:08 PM~11403170
> *Scaledreams has a couple different sizes.
> *



aweosme. thanks bro


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

ok here are a couple updates, i got the motor together and most of it plumbed. check out the working dipstick and the Master cylinder...




































i also finished up the dash. it has a Rick Ross Cd on the Dash, and has the CD sticking out of the Deck...you can also see the keys in the ignition, ready to crank!


















let me know what you think!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

hell yea. That is dope. Which Rick Ross cd BTW??


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Not to to be a jack ass up in here but Custom you wired the plug wires wrong ! You need to have them in the heads bro ! You put them in the block ! If the front end didn't tilt i would say leave it but if you want it to look right bro move them into the heads and the holes in the block stick stright pins in there to make them look like freeze plugs ! Everything else is lookin great so far keep it up !


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^ LMAO HES RIGHT THO LISTEN TO HIM HES A G


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

a couple quick reference pics for ya homie.... my 1:1 suburban got a 454.....

driver side....










passenger side harder to see but first plug is ahead of the exhaust...


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 22 2008, 07:37 PM~11415153
> *Not  to  to  be  a  jack  ass  up in  here    but  Custom  you  wired  the  plug  wires  wrong  !  You  need  to  have  them  in the  heads bro  !  You  put  them  in the  block  !  If the  front  end  didn't  tilt i  would  say  leave  it  but    if you  want  it  to  look  right  bro  move  them  into  the  heads  and  the  holes  in  the  block  stick  stright  pins  in there  to  make  them  look  like  freeze  plugs  !  Everything  else  is  lookin  great  so  far  keep  it  up !
> *



Dave your such a jerk.. why dont you show off some pics to show him up.. make sure you have your hidden agendas in the background to.. LMAO... 

Dont worry the plug issue is a little thing..Everyone has done something crazy with plug wires. even the big dog who corrected you has made the same mistake. Just be happy someone let you know before the kit was done.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 22 2008, 07:18 PM~11415024
> *hell yea. That is dope. Which Rick Ross cd BTW??
> *



Thanks bro, its the Trilla Cd. Westempire hooked me up. thanks for checkin it out


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 22 2008, 07:37 PM~11415153
> *Not  to  to  be  a  jack  ass  up in  here    but  Custom  you  wired  the  plug  wires  wrong  !  You  need  to  have  them  in the  heads bro  !  You  put  them  in the  block  !  If the  front  end  didn't  tilt i  would  say  leave  it  but    if you  want  it  to  look  right  bro  move  them  into  the  heads  and  the  holes  in  the  block  stick  stright  pins  in there  to  make  them  look  like  freeze  plugs  !  Everything  else  is  lookin  great  so  far  keep  it  up !
> *




thanks for the info. but im ok with it.  happy modeling!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL! Here you go Custom ! Heres a missed wiring mistake i have made my-self So here's your chance to point your finger and laugh at me ! 










THANKS RICK !LOL!


Custom in this pis it does show that i wired this motor up wrong ! I dont know honda motors to save my own ass ! I put the plugs in the side of the head instead of in the top ! I got my ass eat out over this car for about a year ! At the shows , on line , and after it was in a magazine the Editer Pmed and had left a comment about it aswell! 

So dont feel bad Bro WE ALL DO IT ! 

Again THANKS RICK :angry: ! :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Rick...1
David..0

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

if your gonna do it, do it right playboy!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 22 2008, 06:00 PM~11416372
> *if your gonna do it, do it right playboy!
> 
> 
> *


x-2..... u got a forward tilting front end.... motor will be totally exposed  u gonna show it to anyone or hide this nice piece of custom work???


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 22 2008, 10:00 PM~11416372
> *if your gonna do it, do it right playboy!
> 
> 
> *



im not sure if im going to use the motor yet. if i do use it i will correct, but if not, then ill do this one right..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Aug 22 2008, 11:00 PM~11416372-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who would we be if it weren't learning from are mistakes and others helping out when need to correct them ! It feels better to add a comment that will help others see the mistake cause some times it just gets over looked with out someone else there to see it ! 

Like i said before everything he has done is looking bad ass ! Put the truth be told from my years of building and showing off ,i mean entering contest that very few will say anything about the good shit but will put a spot light on everything that's wrong ! So if we can help him corrected some details and get better info he wont have to fight as hard as most of us have to get to the next level ! You guys see where this is coming from ? We need to turn this hobby spot into a class room , and better off here at LIL then any other place for a modeler to feel he can grow with help from friends !


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 22 2008, 10:08 PM~11416443
> *Who  would  we  be  if  it  weren't  learning    from  are  mistakes  and  others  helping  out  when  need  to  correct  them !  It  feels  better  to  add  a comment  that  will help  others  see  the  mistake  cause  some  times  it  just  gets  over  looked  with  out  someone else  there  to  see  it  !
> 
> Like  i  said  before  everything  he  has  done  is  looking  bad  ass !    Put the  truth  be  told  from  my  years  of  building  and  showing  off ,i mean  entering  contest  that  very  few  will  say  anything  about  the good  shit  but  will put  a  spot  light  on  everything that's  wrong  !  So  if  we  can  help  him  corrected  some  details  and  get better  info    he  wont  have  to  fight  as  hard  as  most  of  us have  to  get  to  the  next  level !  You  guys  see  where this  is  coming  from ?  We  need  to  turn  this  hobby  spot  into  a  class room , and  better  off  here  at  LIL    then  any other  place  for  a  modeler  to  feel  he  can  grow  with  help from  friends !
> *




thanks dog :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 22 2008, 06:08 PM~11416443
> *Who  would  we  be  if  it  weren't  learning    from  are  mistakes  and  others  helping  out  when  need  to  correct  them !  It  feels  better  to  add  a comment  that  will help  others  see  the  mistake  cause  some  times  it  just  gets  over  looked  with  out  someone else  there  to  see  it  !
> 
> Like  i  said  before  everything  he  has  done  is  looking  bad  ass !    Put the  truth  be  told  from  my  years  of  building  and  showing  off ,i mean  entering  contest  that  very  few  will  say  anything  about  the good  shit  but  will put  a  spot  light  on  everything that's  wrong  !  So  if  we  can  help  him  corrected  some  details  and  get better  info    he  wont  have  to  fight  as  hard  as  most  of  us have  to  get  to  the  next  level !  You  guys  see  where this  is  coming  from ?  We  need  to  turn  this  hobby  spot  into  a  class room , and  better  off  here  at  LIL    then  any other  place  for  a  modeler  to  feel  he  can  grow  with  help from  friends !
> *


i agree.... i stepped up my building a hell of a lot over the time spent here on LIL... i don't think i'd be doin what i'm doin now if it weren't for the homies here....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 22 2008, 09:11 PM~11416483
> *i agree.... i stepped up my building a hell of a lot over the time spent here on LIL... i don't think i'd be doin what i'm doin now if it weren't for the homies here....
> *



yeah same here...if i wouldnt have switched over here from Scale auto..i wouldnt be nearly as good as i am now..well maybe but i doubt it. If & when i ever do an all out opened car/ truck..ill be goin & askin some serious questions of this & that.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

hope you enjoy!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Car came out really clean....I like....


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 30 2008, 02:10 PM~11478530
> *Car came out really clean....I like....
> *


  X-2


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 30 2008, 12:10 PM~11478530
> *Car came out really clean....I like....
> *





thanks Playas ... this was really my first Model to go all-out on.BMF, Pegasus, Detail Master, Hinge, Flock,..... Now that i have this one done, time to move on to the next project....


uffin: uffin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks good man!

but why not a color matched motor?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 30 2008, 02:46 PM~11479260
> *looks good man!
> 
> but why not a color matched motor?
> *




thanks dog.


well with the color matched frame and 2 tone THRU EVERYTHING...i figured the matching motor might be too much...so i just gave it a clean "all original//matching numbers" look...

thanks for lookin!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

nice ride homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

get your hands on a 70 impala kit.... comes with a couple sets of chrome valve covers.... dress up that motor boy


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 30 2008, 02:56 PM~11479312
> *get your hands on a 70 impala kit.... comes with a couple sets of chrome valve covers.... dress up that motor boy
> *




lol


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

this was a pretty tricky build...The next project will either be a fairly simple (less cuttin)...or its gonna be a Radical Trailor Queen....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

just some advice..... that kit comes with a lot of goodies  76 caprice has chrome oil pan too


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 30 2008, 03:00 PM~11479329
> * just some advice..... that kit comes with a lot of goodies  76 caprice has chrome oil pan too
> *



yeah thanks for the advice, yeah i got plenty of chrome parts. i actually went and bought 2 tackle boxes from Wal-mart last night, just to organize all my damn parts. Ill have to get some pics of how its lookin now....yeah ive built 2 70's and 2 76's so i think i still have some of those parts layin around....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 22 2008, 11:05 PM~11416414
> *im not sure if im going to use the motor yet. if i do use it i will correct, but if not, then ill do this one right..
> 
> 
> ...


i want them headers! :cheesy:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

haha cant do it, sorry. its from the competition motor pack!!! definatly worth it!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

nah i aint gonna buy one just for the headers.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 30 2008, 09:51 PM~11481314
> *nah i aint gonna buy one just for the headers.
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

if anybody needs Gucci interior print..holla at me i got all the colors


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

67 lookin mean dogg! A True Cholo!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VintageTin_@Aug 31 2008, 11:39 AM~11483321
> *67 lookin mean dogg!  A True Cholo!!
> *



thanks pimpin


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

Just bringing ya back 2 page one homie!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------

